# Fox



## rnl (Mar 17, 2017)

Caught my local squirrel slayer in the open, in daylight but through our deck balustrades 

canon 1dxmkii and ef600Lii


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice shot, rnl. I really like the cropped version.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice shot! I rarely see these sly creatures, although they're certainly around here.


----------



## martinslade (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice catch rnl. I was lucky enough to catch a Peregrine attacking a fox on a far off clif when it tried to nick it's pigeon dinner...


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 17, 2017)

I had the opportunity to take a three day snowmobile trip through Yellowstone two weeks ago. This red fox showed up as we were packing our sleds for the journey. Very brave & curious.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 17, 2017)

Here he is again, next to my sled. I'd never seen one before, you can see the intelligence in them at a glance.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 17, 2017)

They are very intelligent. I used to see a couple around my neighborhood but don't see them anymore. Nice shots with the snow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, so many great shots here from all of you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2017)

Last summer - I posted a couple then but probably not these. I found one of the three dead on the next acreage lot a couple months later - dog maybe?? Unfortunately heavy crops and soft.

Jack


----------

